# AR and AK parts.. need help guys



## Back2class (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok. With the climate is washington I think It may be time to jump in on one of these. I can order a complete new AR for $550 inc transfer & shipping but I have to be honest, I do not really want one.  You never know though so I think I would like to have a striped AR lower in the safe should I change my mind. Any brands to stay away from or pitfalls I should watch out for when getting one? Would it be a huge mistake to not buy a complete gun?


AK's. I know nothing about parts kits other than their used to be tons of them, now not so many.  Who online has the best deal on complete parts kits that work on a standard AK reciever?
Thanks


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 26, 2008)

*build ar buy ak*



spam4 said:


> Ok. With the climate is washington I think It may be time to jump in on one of these. I can order a complete new AR for $550 inc transfer & shipping but I have to be honest, I do not really want one.  You never know though so I think I would like to have a striped AR lower in the safe should I change my mind. Any brands to stay away from or pitfalls I should watch out for when getting one? Would it be a huge mistake to not buy a complete gun?
> 
> 
> AK's. I know nothing about parts kits other than their used to be tons of them, now not so many.  Who online has the best deal on complete parts kits that work on a standard AK reciever?
> Thanks



imho   GO BUY 2 AK 47s an alot of ammo ...


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 27, 2008)

A new AR for $550 is probably junk.


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 27, 2008)

Avoid cast lowers, stick with forged.  I would stick to the best brands; RRA, Bushmaster, DPMS.  But there are some others out there that are just as good or good enough.

I don't know about the chances of problems not buying a entire rifle versus just a lower.  If AR's are banned or restriced, I bet prices on all parts will go up.


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 27, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> imho   GO BUY 2 AK 47s an alot of ammo ...




Where or who has an AK for decent $$ ?


----------



## MDawson (Mar 27, 2008)

DYI hunting said:


> Avoid cast lowers, stick with forged.  I would stick to the best brands; RRA, Bushmaster, DPMS.  But there are some others out there that are just as good or good enough.
> 
> I don't know about the chances of problems not buying a entire rifle versus just a lower.  If AR's are banned or restriced, I bet prices on all parts will go up.



Brands of lowers are of not a major concern. Some are made of a slightly better aluminum alloy others are not. Unless you were told what is what you couldn't tell the difference just looking at them side by side. The fit and finish are what should be looked at first. Most people will say that RRA has a better fit and finish than other manufacturers. I do not know if they do for sure. I am only going by what people have told me that own a RRA and various other AR manufacturers. I own 2 AR platform rifles one being an AR15 the other an AR10. The AR15 has a Double Star lower the AR10 has a DPMS lower. Both have an excellent fit and finsh on them. The one thing when it comes down to an AR lower is make sure the lower is forged not cast. Some of your lesser known lowers are of equal quality as Armalite or Colt. Mil-spec is Mil-spec as long they are forged not cast lowers. Start with a good foundation and build from there.


----------



## Inatree (Mar 27, 2008)

spam4 said:


> Ok. With the climate is washington I think It may be time to jump in on one of these. I can order a complete new AR for $550 inc transfer & shipping but I have to be honest, I do not really want one.  You never know though so I think I would like to have a striped AR lower in the safe should I change my mind. Any brands to stay away from or pitfalls I should watch out for when getting one? Would it be a huge mistake to not buy a complete gun?
> 
> AK's. I know nothing about parts kits other than their used to be tons of them, now not so many.  Who online has the best deal on complete parts kits that work on a standard AK reciever?
> Thanks




You just never know.
Although it does appear that they intend to attack ammo this time.


----------



## Auburn (Mar 27, 2008)

If you're going for the AK, esp. the kit, do it quick. Kits are drying up, there's a ban on importing any more w/barrels  and I read just today that Cugir, the Romanian arsenal, is quitting AK manufacture. Kits will be next to impossible to get w/in several months, or at least that's the word.

Copes Distributing http://www.copesdist.com/partskits.htm  used to be the best deal on Romy kits; looks like they're dry now. They've got Hungarian kits (Nice, nice) for $265, but they've got broken underfolder stocks.

That means that you'll be hard pressed to find a better deal than Classic Arms: http://www.classicarms.us/ for $150. They've also got US-built, 922r compliant AKs. 

Warning: Don't build unless you've figgered out and understood the 922r-compliancy issues. AK's have 16 BATFE countable parts; only six may be imported.

If you're interested in building check out 
http://www.buildyourownak.com/
for tutorials, forums w/ build info. Gunco is great for builder info, also Survivor's SKS. Awesome buncha folk on both boards.

You can get a built AR for $550 inc. shipping and transfer?! Where!?



edited to add:
Apex's got 70's Romy kits @ $160, also Hungarian, Polish and Yugos


----------



## rdhood (Mar 27, 2008)

> AK's have 16 BATFE countable parts; only six may be imported.



???   A rifle may have no more than 10 imported parts.  that means on a kit with a muzzle brake (16 parts), you will need 6 U.S. made parts.  Most people choose 3 FCG parts, Muzzle brake, receiver and either pistol grip or piston.

As he said, though, kits have nearly dried up in the last two or three months.  The same goes for Cetme kits.  Even 6 months ago, kits could be had for $100. Nobody has good kits now for less than about $160.


----------



## Back2class (Mar 27, 2008)

Auburn said:


> If you're going for the AK, esp. the kit, do it quick. Kits are drying up, there's a ban on importing any more w/barrels  and I read just today that Cugir, the Romanian arsenal, is quitting AK manufacture. Kits will be next to impossible to get w/in several months, or at least that's the word.
> 
> Copes Distributing http://www.copesdist.com/partskits.htm  used to be the best deal on Romy kits; looks like they're dry now. They've got Hungarian kits (Nice, nice) for $265, but they've got broken underfolder stocks.
> 
> ...




I get dealer pricing at some of the wholesalers on AR's.

 I just got a kit from another member who did me a favor and hooked me up with a good deal on a parts kit. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Mar 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> A new AR for $550 is probably junk.



Perhaps not.  CMMG sells their 'bargain bin' AR-15's for $570, and they have a great reputation on AR15.com.

As for stripped AR lowers, pretty much any of them will be fine.  I've got a couple of MEGA lowers that I'm real happy with.  If you're anywhere near Athens, Kyle at Ballistic Sounds has them for $120.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Mar 28, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Where or who has an AK for decent $$ ?



Look at the Saiga's , new Russian AK variants at pretty good prices...

http://www.stanleysproshop.com/Specials


----------



## Auburn (Mar 30, 2008)

rdhood's right, my bad. only 10 parts may be imported. Six is the majic no. of u.s. parts.


----------



## Slewfoot (Apr 6, 2008)

*Bbr*

I heard CMMG stopped doing the bargain bin rifles...they were so busy selling them that they were running behind on other orders.  I was about to order one when they stopped


----------



## jj4301 (Apr 6, 2008)

It does appear that they have stopped the "bin rifles". But, they do still have good prices on their mags in the bin.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 16, 2008)

buy the whole rifle mil spec bushmaster colt etc. you get what you pay for and if your life ever depends on it, do you really want a piece meal rifle?


----------



## rdhood (Apr 30, 2008)

chase870 said:


> buy the whole rifle mil spec bushmaster colt etc. you get what you pay for and if your life ever depends on it, do you really want a piece meal rifle?



Yes.


----------



## BookHound (May 1, 2008)

I don't have a single factory complete AR.  All my ARs were assembled by me with quality parts (LMT, Noveske, Colt, KAC, Bushmaster, RRA, etc.) and I have zero problems except for normal wear and tear.  You do get what you pay for.

Use quality magazines.  I prefer USGI but do also use some of the Magpul Pmags.

Mark


----------



## cobbstein (May 1, 2008)

In case some of you guys are interested...

www.danieldefense.com

these guys are friends of mine and will take good care of you.


----------



## BookHound (May 1, 2008)

I use DD rails on several of my guns and like them a lot.

Mark


----------



## raw111 (May 7, 2008)

Alot of talk on quality! Doublestar has been my choice absolutley. Get what you pay for? More like pay for the marketing and Spiffs!!! Buy a few stripped lowers, a couple of lower parts kits, and you'll be fine. I'm with Bookhound, i own several AR's and have built several, not one of them is a factory assembled!!!
As far as AK's go, Classic has the best deal going. Go with the Yugo's, if they still have any left. They are, IMHO, the best on the market today. 
As far as builds, AR's are the easiest. Ak's are bit more complicated. Plus for the money it is more coet effective to buy a Yugo for $500.00, than it is to build one.

rich


----------



## redneckcamo (May 7, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=196613this is my latest answer for yall...


----------



## Billrube (May 10, 2008)

I got two AK kits...first one was a machine screw build. 2nd one I wanted to assemble fast and cheap....it's weld build. 
Yep...wire welded all the way no rivets no screws. 
It runs like scalded dog...here's some pics....
I did nothing to the finish on the parts kit...it's as is....the finish on the rec'ver is the mega expensive (not) high-heat BBQ grill paint.


----------



## ambivolent (May 23, 2008)

nice build ive got a romy g i need to finish all im lacking is a darn receiver and time


----------

